# Finding a Virtual Piano Teacher



## Braymen (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey all!
I've had a piano for quite some time and have just noodled around for a few years, but never really got into sitting down and learning piano. 

Has anyone had any experiences with a virtual piano teacher? What are your thoughts on it? and finally, are there good platforms to go about finding someone? 

I want to learn at a faster pace and I think having structure is the best way for me to learn.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 20, 2021)

Braymen said:


> Hey all!
> I've had a piano for quite some time and have just noodled around for a few years, but never really got into sitting down and learning piano.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with a virtual piano teacher? What are your thoughts on it? and finally, are there good platforms to go about finding someone?
> ...


I have provided several thousand piano lessons online so I am biased. They are fantastic, convenient, and with some creative camera work - students get much of the input they need. Some prefer online too! Message me if you want to give it a try.


----------



## cnogradi (Oct 20, 2021)

Have you looked at PCA? https://www.pianocareeracademy.com/


----------



## Braymen (Oct 20, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I have provided several thousand piano lessons online so I am biased. They are fantastic, convenient, and with some creative camera work - students get much of the input they need. Some prefer online too! Message me if you want to give it a try.


I'll definitely reach out! Thank you.


----------



## Braymen (Oct 20, 2021)

cnogradi said:


> Have you looked at PCA? https://www.pianocareeracademy.com/


I haven't heard of them, but I just checked it out. How does this compare to something like Udemy courses, which are much cheaper? What are your thoughts on PCA?


----------



## MusicStudent (Oct 20, 2021)

https://www.pianote.com/ What can I say, I signed up for life!


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

I would say the @Rudianos offer is a no-brainer not only with a resume like that but also being part of the VI-C family and understanding how we all tick on this forum!

And to fast-track it, Graham Fitch has been providing short vids on practice and technique for 9 years from the Steinway showroom in London. No fluff, fast British mature speak without the American nonsense of "um... uh... let's kind of look at what we just did...". Yes I'm American.

Sort the list however you like and use his videos as "lab modules" along with good online instruction, and you'll be a piano monster.



https://www.youtube.com/user/PianistMagazine/videos



Here's a recent vid to see him teach (there are other non-Graham vids on the channel I realized). First 30 seconds is always piano music with a tour of all the Steinways we want in our living room:


----------



## dan_k (Nov 7, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> https://www.pianote.com/ What can I say, I signed up for life!


I can also recommend Pianote! I signed up as a total beginner around a year ago and their instructors and overall approach really connected with me: friendly, knowledgable and extremely clear in their delivery. They have a vast range of lessons on their platform ranging from beginner to advanced and I've learned a ton already from following their 'Method' and 'Foundations' learning paths, which take you from total beginner through to learning songs, sight reading, music theory, improvisation and beyond.

They have a YouTube channel where they pose short lessons, check it out so you can get a taste for how they operate!

I'm also signed up for Tonebase, which is much more geared towards classical piano and a big step up from Pianote in terms of difficulty level. If I'm honest I should have waited before signing up as my skill level is too low to get much out of it, but I have learned basic things like posture, fingering, practice disciplines and how to approach things like arpeggios and octaves etc.

Finally, I recently discovered a chap called Jazer Lee on YouTube and I find his lessons really fun and unique. Certainly approachable for a beginner and he has loads of great tips.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SonicAlchemy (Nov 15, 2021)

David Ross is incredible online. I have been seeing him for some time online, never even met him in person. He is a great teacher, here's his link: https://www.denverpianostudio.com


----------

